# Buying from Japan?



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

ive been looking for a new rod to waste some money on and have decided from a nice majorcraft rod from plat online. my question is what is the shipping like? do i have to worry about a broken rod? long delays? will it cost me an arm or leg in shipping? 
i have tried looking for this info online but cant find it so i thought someone on here has got to have bought something from plat before?

cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I dont think you will have to worry about a broken rod. Shipping will be $35 to $45. As quoted here 
"The standard of packing weight 
Reel Packing weight 
SALTIGA6000 1100g 
STELLA 1000 600g 
2 piece bass rod 1,500g 
2 piece Seabass rod 1,750g "
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/send/ems.htm
You may find It will take a week before its shipped as they may order it in as opposed to keeping stock. I have been to his shop in Japan and its farley small but they seem like nice people. Expect to cop a curuncey conversion charge to the card of your choice(Banks the thieving bastards :twisted: ). Have you tried emailing them? I know they wont get back to you straight away as the guy that speeks english is not always there. Hope this helps


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I've bought one rod from Plat and it arrived within a week. The cost depends on the length of rod, so a 2 piece is usually cheaper. I got a one piece Jigging rod. 
I've found them pretty good at returning emails.

Try JPS as well they're often cheaper, but dont have a large choice.


----------



## jb2020 (Mar 2, 2008)

bought a majorcraft egi rod recently from plat - just email them what you are after and they will quote freight.
rod arrived in solid cardboard tube with foam padding, no chance of breaking.
keep an eye out for specials which they have from time to time to run out old stock


----------

